# What's The Best Concealed Carry Handgun?



## JBS (Jun 28, 2010)

In your opinion, what is the best handgun *all-around* for daily concealed carry?  I've done some searches on this topic, and of course answers always vary, but I especially respect the opinions of members here, and would like any advice or insight- especially if you've been happy with a particular model, or dissatisfied with another.

Basic criteria is (in order of importance)

1. reliability
2. accuracy
3. concealability/size considerations
4. firepower/ ammo capacity
5. Other (whatever feature you might view as important)


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jun 28, 2010)

If I could conceal a full size 1911, I would.  Unfortunately I can't, so I carry a Bersa Thunder .380.  It is very compact.  I am very accurate with it.  It has been very reliable at the range.  I would expect it to do its job if it came down to it.  Fortunately, I haven't had to use it in a real life situation.

I would like to pick up a compact hammerless .357 wheel gun in the future to carry.

Edit: What may be best for me might not be best for you... but of course I am sure you know this already. :)


----------



## AbnInf (Jun 28, 2010)

I would have to go with the Glock 32 (357 Sig).  It is a compact pistol, same size as the Glock 19 (9mm) and Glock 23 (40 SW). I personally have never had any problems with my 19 with the thousand rounds or so I've put through it and I'm the second owner.  The 357 Sig round has a faster f/s travel than the 9mm but has a larger impact diameter than a .45.  :2c:

-AbnInf


----------



## Frank S. (Jun 28, 2010)

I love the slim profile of the 1911. But given your basic criteria I always find myself gravitating back to a .357 snub. I've owned 4 S&W 686, two with a 2,5" barrel, one with a 3" and one with a 4".
Much as I hate the DA pull (first shot) on my Beretta 96, I love the smooth action of the S&W revolvers.

So I'd go with a .357 snubby, especially figuring that if I were to conceal carry, I'd have to do so in urban areas where the engagement distances are shorter. No need for the hogleg.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 28, 2010)

Glock 26 is a good fit for my wife, I find my self useing it more then her. It will hold about 4-6 inch groups at 15 yards depending on ammo. Light enough to carry (homeboy style) in gym shorts, and holds 10+1. All in all about the size of my hand and even though the grip is small, I am able to maintain a good solid grip while firing rapid fire shot groups.

As for the best gun out there, who freaking knows? There are too many pistols out there that serve very good purposes and are accurate and reliable. I personaly lean towards the 1911's and Glocks, I am not a fan of the HK's, SIG's, or S&W Semi Auto pistols... I really like the SA XD (M) in 9mm but its not a conceal carry gun at all IMHO.


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 28, 2010)

I liked my glock 17.  Tried the 26 and the 19, but found I preferred the heavier weight of the 17 for recoil control.  Odd, I know, but the larger size and weight really didn't bother me while I was carrying it,


----------



## Nasty (Jun 28, 2010)

My Glock 17, but if I have to go smaller I like my IAI .380 Back Up; I've had it for 20 years and have never had a problem with it.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jun 28, 2010)

I carry the Glock Model 27 in .40 Caliber. I also carry a S&W Model 442 in .38 Caliber. Depending on what I'm wearing and what type of occasion, I choose one or the other. There are some places in my cities that I'd like to carry my Benelli semi-auto 12GA shotgun or H&K 93 5.56 with a 40 rd Mag.


----------



## 0699 (Jun 28, 2010)

JBS said:


> In your opinion, what is the best handgun *all-around* for daily concealed carry?  I've done some searches on this topic, and of course answers always vary, but I especially respect the opinions of members here, and would like any advice or insight- especially if you've been happy with a particular model, or dissatisfied with another.
> 
> Basic criteria is (in order of importance)
> 
> ...


 
The handgun that you shoot the best.  Everything else is secondary.  I (like others) prefer the Glock 17, but I'm looking at getting a 19 or 26 for hot weather.


----------



## Manolito (Jun 28, 2010)

I have three on my permit. .380 Colt Government. This is usually a second weapon. I carry every day a Glock 36 in .45 caliber. I carry this in a left hand inside the waiste band holster in the middle of my back for a right hand draw. I have a Sig P239 in .40 and use it mostly in a suit it carries well in a shoulder holster but is a heavy weapon. My wife carries a S&W wheel gun with laser grips in .38. We put 50 rounds a month down range in each weapon and that has become an expensive chore. We both agree this is the minimum to keep some type of muscle memory. 
I believe the best gun is the one you will carry. If you don't find a comfortable way to carry you will end up leaving it in the car and not have it when you need it. 
Just my two cents.
Bill


----------



## jtprgr375 (Jun 28, 2010)

photon taser, carried by Captain James T. Kirk


----------



## JBS (Jun 29, 2010)

Quite a number of Glock fans, so far.  I'm going to look at a Glock 30 and 36 today, as a matter of fact.


----------



## JBS (Jun 29, 2010)

Lots of Glock fans, so far.  I'm going to look at a Glock 30 and 36 later today, as a matter of fact.



AbnInf said:


> I would have to go with the Glock 32 (357 Sig).  It is a compact pistol, same size as the Glock 19 (9mm) and Glock 23 (40 SW). I personally have never had any problems with my 19 with the thousand rounds or so I've put through it and I'm the second owner.  The 357 Sig round has a faster f/s travel than the 9mm but has a larger impact diameter than a .45.  :2c:
> 
> -AbnInf



The .357 Sig is a beast, no doubt:


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 29, 2010)

125 Grain 
357SIG
1350fps
502ft/lbs  Glock 31 - Glock 32 - Glock 33

9MM
1100fps
336ft/lbs Glock 17 - Glock 19 - Glock 26 - Glock 34 - Glock 17L

40S&W
1200fps
496 t/lbs Glock 22 - Glock 23 - Glock 27 - Glock 35 - Glock 24

10MM
1290fps
649ft/lbs Glock 20 - Glock 29


45ACP
900fps
412ft/lbs Glock 21 - Glock 30 - Glock 36 

45GAP
950fps
401ft/lbs Glock 37 - Glock 38 - Glock 39

When I had one, I always enjoyed the .357 myself or one other I had was the Ruger .40 but the .357 Mag was my fave.


----------



## AWP (Jun 29, 2010)

JBS said:


> Quite a number of Glock fans, so far.  I'm going to look at a Glock 30 and 36 today, as a matter of fact.



I picked up a 23 the last time I was home but haven't had the opportunity to carry it yet. The S&W M&P line and the Springfield XD/ XDM are along the same lines as a Glock; all 3 have plenty of aftermarket options though Glock has more due to time on the market an popularity.

I finger-banged the Glock and the SIG 239 and 250 and the Glock felt the best of the 3 in my hand; I didn't give the XD or M&P models a go however much to my chagrin. Not that I'm unhappy with my Glock, I just wish I'd had the foresight to see how the others felt and pointed. I know some swear by the subcompact Glocks, but they aren't comfortable to me and I can't get my head around carrying something that I'm uncomfortable with.

The main thing that attracted me to Glocks in the first place is that the trigger pull is the same from first round to the last without the long, heavy pull needed on a DOA model.

I know it is a cop-out, but I think it to be true: everyone has their own pros and cons on something like a handgun. In the end, are you comfortable with it, can you hit what you are aiming for, and is it reliable? To me as a newbie to the concealed carry world those items matter the most. I'll let someone else worry about 1911 vs. polymer, caliber, accessories, etc. I'll just take mine to the range and shoot it a bunch.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 29, 2010)

Trip_Wire said:


> I carry the Glock Model 27 in .40 Caliber. I also carry a S&W Model 442 in .38 Caliber. Depending on what I'm wearing and what type of occasion



I have the same handguns for off-duty carry.  The S&W 442 is usually used as my on-duty back up, but I occasionally carry it off-duty as well.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 29, 2010)

Voodoo, 

Your ballistics have lots of variables eg: whether JHP, FMJ, EFMJ, LSWC, in addition to overall barrel length, grain and manufacturer of the same. Just sayin is all.


----------



## LateApex (Jun 29, 2010)

I carry a glock 19. Its very reliable and I'm pretty accurate with it. It conceals well in my Comp-Tac Minotaur IWB. 15rnd mag with a Glock 17 mag as my spare (17rd).

Just a very comfortable easy to shoot weapon.


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 29, 2010)

Centermass said:


> Voodoo,
> 
> Your ballistics have lots of variables eg: whether JHP, FMJ, EFMJ, LSWC, in addition to overall barrel length, grain and manufacturer of the same. Just sayin is all.


 
Very true bro, those are not "specific" they are general....or approximate.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 29, 2010)

I carry my hk .45 tactical.. wife carries either my expert or her compact, depending on her dress. 

It's whatever fits you, your physique, and that you can hit shit with from the start... it's better to have something that has a natural aim for you from the get go, it'll be easier to work with for refinement rather than having to learn to deal with something that isn't comfortable from the start.


----------



## SAWMAN (Jun 29, 2010)

My personal opinion lands me with the Glock 27. 

The reasons are: The .40 Smith round has good terminal performance- about as good as a .45 and better than a 9mm. The weapon is SIMPLE. You don't have to attain a certain grip, flip any levers before you can shoot, or keep your thumb on a safety to keep it from accidentally activating while you're fighting for your life. It's accurate. It's polymer, so sweat doesn't corrode it like some prettier guns. It's relatively small, but still large enough to have a full size grip. It has a greater mag capacity than a .45. The .40 Smith is a relatively common round these days, so ammo should be readily available. The recoil is much more manageable than a .357 Sig. Holsters are easy to come by, due to the commonality of the Glock pistols. It's not nearly as expensive as other pistols that many times end up being far more problematic. It's ugly, which I like. It comes ready to rock, right out of the box, unlike so many others that seem to require frequent tweaking. The slide is nice and flat, which makes getting a sight picture quick and easy. But most of all, it's RELIABLE. Bang instead of click, every time. I especially like that.

If you don't believe the Glock is more reliable than most other pistols, try this test that John Shaw demonstrated for us back when the Glocks first came out: Take 2 pistols, bury them in the dirt. Jump up and down on them, cycle a round, attempt to fire. If you're willing to get some pistols dirty and you try this a few times, you'll have your answer. So much for the pretty and expensive guns.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jun 29, 2010)

The best concealed carry handgun is whatever you can carry (and fire accurately) that can easily hide without printing in whatever clothing that your wearing at the time.  With that in mind, it opens the choices to just about anything.  

Me, I like my Kimber Ultra Carry.  I also will use a G23, KelTec P3At or a Smith MP snubby dependent on where I'm going or just for something different.   All of which are carried with the plan to take care of business until I can fight my way back to my rifle.


----------



## SAWMAN (Jun 29, 2010)

Correction. I meant Glock 23.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 29, 2010)

The one I am carrying, this subject has been beat to death. I don't care what it is, if you can throw a rock and hit someone right between the eyes and knock there ass out ,you are good to go.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 29, 2010)

Interesting how these best CCW threads always start off okay and inevitably turn into my gun is better then yours, or this caliber is better then this one threads. 

Something that really bugs the shit out of me is the “it’s comfortable” comments. I don’t think a pistol, more over a defense pistol should be based on how comfortable it is to shoot. Firearms by nature are not comfortable; it’s a piece of equipment that allows a controlled explosion to push a projectile out. Nothing comfortable about that! The only comfort involved should be in your proficiency with that firearm and your confidence in its performance. That is not based on any brand or model, but on your knowledge of the firearm you have and the amount of training you put into your performance with that firearm.

Something else that I think is being left out here, which a few have hinted about it, is the need for a risk assessment. The first part of the selection of a defensive firearm is a full blown risk assessment of your self and the possible threats you may face. If you are in the back country of Alaska you may not think a six shot 38spc is the best option for Grizzly Bear, where in the streets of a major city that 38spc might be all you need for a would be robber.

You need to be more specific when asking for input such as “hey I wear a Mc Donald’s uniform, don’t drive a car/ ride a bus and in my area there are a lot of drug related robberies”. This would tell me you need something small enough that you can carry while working, something that has enough capacity to take out 1 to 3 bad guys and of a caliber large enough to kill a bad guy jacked up on drugs.

We can name off all types of pistols and calibers but with out a self risk assessment and some honest (this is my threats, my environment, my daily activity, my daily attire ect) I think its safe to say we are all pissing in the wind.

A shit load of great advice and a wealth of experience in this thread…. I would use it to the best of my ability, by putting the necessary info out on the table so these professionals can give you the proper advice.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 29, 2010)

Someone needs a hug.


Also well said.   A lot of people don't get to shoot a lot of firearms, so how does one find out.   JAB, pretty much says hows.


----------



## JBS (Jun 29, 2010)

J.A.B. said:


> Interesting how these best CCW threads always start off okay and inevitably turn into my gun is better then yours, or this caliber is better then this one threads.
> 
> Something that really bugs the shit out of me is the “it’s comfortable” comments. I don’t think a pistol, more over a defense pistol should be based on how comfortable it is to shoot. Firearms by nature are not comfortable; it’s a piece of equipment that allows a controlled explosion to push a projectile out. Nothing comfortable about that! The only comfort involved should be in your proficiency with that firearm and your confidence in its performance. That is not based on any brand or model, but on your knowledge of the firearm you have and the amount of training you put into your performance with that firearm.
> 
> ...



Roger that, JAB.  I actually started off with a long post- with those kind of details, and then deleted it.  I was visiting a Ranger buddy of mine here in N.C. who is an avid gun collector, and I asked for some advice from him, regarding the Glock 30.  His advice was "don't get paralysis by analysis".  So when I came back here and started typing, his voice echoed in my head, and I deleted what I wrote and just broke it down with just the "nitty gritty".

As for the thread degrading to a "my gun is better than yours", I didn't notice that happening, but there might have been some posts deleted, however.  I did my best to spell it out right in the first sentence of the opening post: "In your opinion".  I hope nobody gets offended, and a bunch of hardcore military and Law Enforcement vets can have this discussion without allowing that to happen.  If anybody has anything of value to say on this subject it is this crew right here.


As to the subject being beaten to death, I did a search on the subject, and didn't find one on this subject, and wanted to avoid hijacking another thread on a similar subject(dealing with various concealed CARRY METHODS).  Again, there might have been some threads on specific firearms that got deleted that I missed out on.   There aren't any threads on it anymore that I'm aware of.

Basically, this is what do you personally feel is a good (or the "best") all -around.    By wording my question like that, I believe most with some knowledge to share will speak up, and the material will be relevant to anyone who reads the thread.


----------



## Nasty (Jun 29, 2010)

Just talked to my Dad and he is packing a Colt Mustang .380 (78 y/o) and loves it. Mom (74 y/o) carries a S&W stub nose .38 and is very proficanet with it.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jun 29, 2010)

SAWMAN said:


> My personal opinion lands me with the Glock 27.
> 
> The reasons are: The .40 Smith round has good terminal performance- about as good as a .45 and better than a 9mm. The weapon is SIMPLE. You don't have to attain a certain grip, flip any levers before you can shoot, or keep your thumb on a safety to keep it from accidentally activating while you're fighting for your life. It's accurate. It's polymer, so sweat doesn't corrode it like some prettier guns. It's relatively small, but still large enough to have a full size grip. It has a greater mag capacity than a .45. The .40 Smith is a relatively common round these days, so ammo should be readily available. The recoil is much more manageable than a .357 Sig. Holsters are easy to come by, due to the commonality of the Glock pistols. It's not nearly as expensive as other pistols that many times end up being far more problematic. It's ugly, which I like. It comes ready to rock, right out of the box, unlike so many others that seem to require frequent tweaking. The slide is nice and flat, which makes getting a sight picture quick and easy. But most of all, it's RELIABLE. Bang instead of click, every time. I especially like that.
> 
> If you don't believe the Glock is more reliable than most other pistols, try this test that John Shaw demonstrated for us back when the Glocks first came out: Take 2 pistols, bury them in the dirt. Jump up and down on them, cycle a round, attempt to fire. If you're willing to get some pistols dirty and you try this a few times, you'll have your answer. So much for the pretty and expensive guns.


 
I agree with you! I also like J.A.B.'s comments on risk assessment, being part of your choice on type of weapon chosen, type of clothing worn, ammo, and other factors on weapon choice, or the number and types you carry. I hinted at it with my remark about the Benelli shotgun and HK 93 remark. My Department now issues Glock 22 Pistols and if I was still working I would carry it. I'd also carry my Glock 27 as my BUG and both a fixed blade knife and my folder. In my truck would be the Benellli and the HK 93 or 91.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 29, 2010)

Worst sounds ever, click when you want to here a bang and a bang when you want to hear a click


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jun 29, 2010)

I've seen one of those mustangs.  Pretty small.  I keep trying to talk the guy out of it!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 29, 2010)

JBS said:


> Roger that, JAB.  I actually started off with a long post- with those kind of details, and then deleted it.  I was visiting a Ranger buddy of mine here in N.C. who is an avid gun collector, and I asked for some advice from him, regarding the Glock 30.  His advice was "don't get paralysis by analysis".  So when I came back here and started typing, his voice echoed in my head, and I deleted what I wrote and just broke it down with just the "nitty gritty".
> 
> As for the thread degrading to a "my gun is better than yours", I didn't notice that happening, but there might have been some posts deleted, however.  I did my best to spell it out right in the first sentence of the opening post: "In your opinion".  I hope nobody gets offended, and a bunch of hardcore military and Law Enforcement vets can have this discussion without allowing that to happen.  If anybody has anything of value to say on this subject it is this crew right here.
> 
> ...


 
No worries bro, I am not kicking you with that post... Just saying there is no #1 best pistol for CCW. I would hate to see some dude get on here and see that some HSLD Ninja said a Glock 19 is the #1 Best pistola to find he got his ass chewed off by a Polar Bear.  

Rereading my post, I can see where it may have come off as a "hey you, your thread is fucked up" kind of post. That was not my thoughts or the message I was trying to give. Great thread!


----------



## moobob (Jun 29, 2010)

If you'd like a Glock alternative, try the CZ 2075 RAMI subcompact. It's available in 9mm and .40, although I haven't fired the .40.


----------



## JBS (Jun 30, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Did I mention that I'm eyeing the Springfield EMP due to it's comfort factor ?


 
I looked at one of those today.   It's absolutely a stunning beauty, and it feels great in the hand (as does the XD) but the price tag is way north of the rest of the playing field.  That's certainly no pocket gun.  At 2 to 3 times the price of some of the other compacts, it's an investment.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jun 30, 2010)

moobob said:


> If you'd like a Glock alternative, try the CZ 2075 RAMI subcompact. It's available in 9mm and .40, although I haven't fired the .40.


 

Yes, it looks like a nice pistol!

http://www.hyattgunstore.com/product.php?productid=17747

Of course so does the Springfield EMP.:


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 30, 2010)

JBS said:


> I looked at one of those today.   It's absolutely a stunning beauty, and it feels great in the hand (as does the XD) but the price tag is way north of the rest of the playing field.  That's certainly no pocket gun.  At 2 to 3 times the price of some of the other compacts, it's an investment.



I like anything Springfield, especially their 1911 pieces.  Nothing of theirs is cheap, that's for sure. 

I'm in the middle of building someone elses AR lower and I think I lost a detent pin down my sink. :uhh: 


More to follow in the morning.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jun 30, 2010)

"What's the best gun to carry"

My suggestion:
Learn better negotiating and try to talk the bad guy down. Maybe he's having a bad day, and just needs some attention.  today's kids are growing up with more stress than we ever had.  They are entitled to anything they want, just for the privilege.

Guns= Bad = frown

No guns = good = turn that frown upside down  





Can you actually fuckin believe there are whistle dicks that actually believe that bullshit I just belched??

To answer your question, please carry the weapon you shoot the best, are most confident with, and is dependable enough to save your life... or the life of someone you love


----------



## JBS (Jul 2, 2010)

Great advice so far.  I have acted upon some of it.

Yesterday I shot the Glock 30 and the Glock 36.

Some pics, comparing them to the Beretta 92FS- which I love, but is difficult to carry concealed in the summer time.


----------



## JBS (Jul 2, 2010)

I also like the sight configuration right out of the box, and how easy it is to get a natural point of aim.  The simple, flat top makes acquiring a sight picture very fast.


Surprisingly, there is very little recoil considering how "short" and stocky this gun is, even for a .45 ACP round.  I'm pretty impressed.  Contrary to my expectations, I prefer the fatter Glock 30 over the slim 36.  I thought the 36 (single stack 6+1) would be easier to grip.  Instead, I prefer the 30 (double stack 10+1). 










EDITED TO ADD: There's 30 rounds through that hole at 7 yards.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 2, 2010)

JBS said:


> I also like the sight configuration right out of the box, and how easy it is to get a natural point of aim.  The simple, flat top makes acquiring a sight picture very fast.
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, there is very little recoil considering how "short" and stocky this gun is, even for a .45 ACP round.  I'm pretty impressed.  Contrary to my expectations, I prefer the fatter Glock 30 over the slim 36.  I thought the 36 (single stack 6+1) would be easier to grip.  Instead, I prefer the 30 (double stack 10+1).
> ...


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 2, 2010)

Bwahahahaahaahhh... nice

JBS,
blame it on the retired guys that were shooting across lanes


----------



## JBS (Jul 2, 2010)

Hehehe!  


"It was then that the RSO came over to my lane and informed me that besides there being a rule against shooting from the prone, I also had to stop bump firing the G30 from the hip as well.";)


----------



## Manolito (Jul 2, 2010)

The wife is gone and I decided to practice live fire out back. I put 50 rounds a month out of each three weapons I carry CCW. I shot the Glock 36 with reasonable results shooting a three round draw fire while moving left to right then right to left then reholstering. 
Everything went well with the Glock and the Sig P239. I changed holsters and put on the Colt .380 Government and started my drill and the draw was fine and then I almost broke my finger trying to shoot the three rounds until my brain said take off the safety. I think I will stop carrying the Colt and go with a wheel gun or auto without a safety. I have never had this problem but it shook me to the core today. I am not saying one is better than the other but for me having two without a safety and one with isn't working anymore. I also know the Sig and Glock have safeties just not a lever you have to switch. Just passing on an experience I had 
Bill


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 3, 2010)

That is part of it and I think it is a important part.  Rote behavior is probably what everyone operates on when the pucker factors is extremely high and the brain is trying to find a out.  Having to think about a small and normally a insignificant part of shooting probably won't happen.  "Fight as you train, train as you fight", has always been a good concept.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 3, 2010)

Manolito said:


> The wife is gone and I decided to practice live fire out back. I put 50 rounds a month out of each three weapons I carry CCW. I shot the Glock 36 with reasonable results shooting a three round draw fire while moving left to right then right to left then reholstering.
> Everything went well with the Glock and the Sig P239. I changed holsters and put on the Colt .380 Government and started my drill and the draw was fine and then I almost broke my finger trying to shoot the three rounds until my brain said take off the safety. I think I will stop carrying the Colt and go with a wheel gun or auto without a safety. I have never had this problem but it shook me to the core today. I am not saying one is better than the other but for me having two without a safety and one with isn't working anymore. I also know the Sig and Glock have safeties just not a lever you have to switch. Just passing on an experience I had
> Bill


 
This is the same reason I don't carry my 92FS and 1911's anymore. I got so hooked on my Glocks I went stupid when I tried to go back to the others. Nothing against any of them, I just don't feel like dry drills of knocking the saftey off out of the holster a shit load of times before I load up and head out the door.

JBS, nice shot group with that G36......I think your tracking like a blood hound on your next carry pistola!


----------



## Dame (Jul 3, 2010)

JBS said:


> I also like the sight configuration right out of the box, and how easy it is to get a natural point of aim.  The simple, flat top makes acquiring a sight picture very fa Contrary to my expectations, I prefer the fatter Glock 30 over the slim 36.  I thought the 36 (single stack 6+1) would be easier to grip.  Instead, I prefer the 30 (double stack 10+1).



I'm thinking the 36 is the only slimline Glock makes, right?  I went to check some out today thinking toward a 33 because my hands are small.  What I found was that the length of the grip was not the issue.  The issue was the width.  My f-ing little hands could not wrap comfortably around the back of the grip with my thumb and still have the length my index finger needed to comfortably rest on the trigger.  _*Pause for laughter.*_

What did fit (just a little too nicely) was the Kahr PM40 (with laser of course) at better than double the price.  Any recommendations?


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 3, 2010)

Why is it alway's the fat ass guy doing some dumb shit with a firearm and taping it on Youtube.  


"Hey look other dumb shits I'mma gonna rock n rolla this wholla magga out my Beretta for the camera, got more samiches?"


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 3, 2010)

I use a Desert Eagle .50 AE and hide it in my cod piece.  Funny thing, I get these really hawt gals giving me their phone numbers when I conceal carry.  Strange world out there, when I carry my Beretta .22, nothing happens.  

1) Define need

2) define how you will carry it

3) look at calibers that fit your need

4) look at pistol that fit your hands.

5)... difficult to do at times, take and shoot the pistol.  Does it work for you or you would rather get beaten up by a punk than beaten up by a pistol. See, if pistol fits your needs and you.

6) narrow the field down to a few choices,  shop around, get the best price, buy all the choices and shoot them.  The one that you can operate with out thinking much and carry easily, start carrying it.  See how it works out in your activities.   

Maybe take one of the other choices and give it a try.  

The best decision maker is experience, your personal experience, not someone elses.  Once you decide what choices works, then you can sell the remaining one, keep them or ship them to my home for lonely pistols or Mr. Troll.  Unlike most purchases, if you buy well, selling a firearm can actually make money or loose very little of it.  Considering the value of your life or a love ones,  it is one heck of a deal.


----------



## AWP (Jul 3, 2010)

lantram said:


> What did fit (just a little too nicely) was the Kahr PM40 (with laser of course) at better than double the price.  Any recommendations?



The new Generation 4 Glock has 3 backstraps that you can change out for the grip, the Smith and Wesson M&P line does the same as well I believe. Another option is to look at the Springfield XDM line. You can also find a number of gunsmiths that will work the grip to make it smaller:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=glock+grip+reduction&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

I've seen gunsmiths offer the same reduction for the M&P and XD/M series as well.

If you like a DA/SA pistol, the SIG P239 has a smaller grip than the Glock while the P250 is closer in size to a Glock's.


----------



## Houndog (Jan 22, 2011)

I carry a Springfield XD subcompact in .40 S&W. I used to carry the Service model but I found that it printed way too much and carrying concealed means just that, concealed. I don't tell anybody that I carry that absolutley doesn't need to know and I always carry wherever legal. It's a very reliable gun, I've put more than 500 rounds through it without a problem. It comes with two mags, a 9 round mag that fits flush and a twelve round mag that has an extension. I bought a Pearce grip extension for the 9 round mag for a little extra room for my pinky finger. I also bought a second 12 round mag to go in my mag holster. It shoots great, has a great trigger at 5.5 lbs. I prefer it to the Glock because it has a grip safety along with the trigger safety and I feel safer having that extra measure of safety. I wear it in a IWB holster and no matter what I wear it doesn't print, even with shorts and tshirt. It's very accurate right out of the box and at $475, it was well worth what I paid. Also, it has a striker indicator and a loaded chamber indicator that you can feel so that in the dark you can be sure that your gun is ready to go. It's also the only subcompact that I know of that has a light rail. I think that it's a much better choice than a Glock, with the extra safety features and better accuracy plus it's about a $100 cheaper you can't go wrong.


----------



## LRS-TEAM (Jan 22, 2011)

JBS said:


> In your opinion, what is the best handgun *all-around* for daily concealed carry? I've done some searches on this topic, and of course answers always vary, but I especially respect the opinions of members here, and would like any advice or insight- especially if you've been happy with a particular model, or dissatisfied with another.
> 
> Basic criteria is (in order of importance)
> 
> ...



In my opinion, I was prior law enforcement deputy.  I carry what I feel comfortable with which is a glock 30.  It is a 45 but it is a subcompact with alot of stopping power. There are holster you can get that can go in the inside of your pants to conceal it more, but practice on the range so you know how you will react in a street fight.  It is big, but I have a lot of confidence when I am carrying it.  There are ankle holster that fit the pistol perfectly my supervisor used to have that it just take some time getting used to the extra weight on your leg.  I hpoe this helps.


----------



## KBar666 (Jan 22, 2011)

I very recentlly had talk bout this with another person and in my opinion its what you're most used to.

If you shoot a 1911 all the time, than that or at least maybe a compact version of it so all is still mostly the same.

Same goes for if you shoot a Glock or S&W M&P, if you don't wanna CCW the full size they have the  more compact versions.

Anything that you are most used to so all is natural.

Most rounds are plenty potent enough. I mean I know I'm not gonna argue with you probally if I got shot in the face with a .357 or a .380.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 22, 2011)

Picked up the SA EMP chambered in .40 Smith yesterday at my Class III dealer. He allows me to do transfers when I purchase something off of Gunbroker for .$25

She is a sweet piece.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jan 22, 2011)

I'd like to submit best concealment  (3) weapons of my choice.:

1.) Glock 27 .40 Cal
2.) Glock 26 9MM
3.) S&W Model 442 .38 Cal.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 22, 2011)

Houndog said:


> I carry a Springfield XD subcompact in .40 S&W. I used to carry the Service model but I found that it printed way too much and carrying concealed means just that, concealed. I don't tell anybody that I carry that absolutley doesn't need to know and I always carry wherever legal. It's a very reliable gun, I've put more than 500 rounds through it without a problem. It comes with two mags, a 9 round mag that fits flush and a twelve round mag that has an extension. I bought a Pearce grip extension for the 9 round mag for a little extra room for my pinky finger. I also bought a second 12 round mag to go in my mag holster. It shoots great, has a great trigger at 5.5 lbs. I prefer it to the Glock because it has a grip safety along with the trigger safety and I feel safer having that extra measure of safety. I wear it in a IWB holster and no matter what I wear it doesn't print, even with shorts and tshirt. It's very accurate right out of the box and at $475, it was well worth what I paid. Also, it has a striker indicator and a loaded chamber indicator that you can feel so that in the dark you can be sure that your gun is ready to go. It's also the only subcompact that I know of that has a light rail. I think that it's a much better choice than a Glock, with the extra safety features and better accuracy plus it's about a $100 cheaper you can't go wrong.



Why don't you tell us the truth why you don't like Glock.....You don't have Man hands and can't grip it LOL...Got Glock


----------



## 0699 (Jan 22, 2011)

Polar Bear said:


> Why don't you tell us the truth why you don't like Glock.....You don't have Man hands and can't grip it LOL...Got Glock



It's funny that you say that.  One of the things I prefer about the Glock is that relative to the capacity it has small grips.  I get a much better handle on it than the M9.


----------



## Centermass (Jan 22, 2011)

Polar Bear said:


> Worst sounds ever, click when you want to here a bang and a bang when you want to hear a click



Yep.

As a caveat, even though Glocks are "My" weapon of choice, if you're going to get one, are new to the world of DAO's, and have never spent time with a SAP, do so first and get very familiar with it before CC, or anything else for that matter, at the range and if possible, with more knowledgeable owners/carriers. It will be time well spent.  Solo mis 2 centavos...FWIW.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 22, 2011)

I guess I'm the odd guy here.  I typically conceal fullsize pistols.  I'm not the biggest guy around, and I usually walk around with a 1911 Government model or HK45.  If I'm flying somewhere, my travel pistol is a 1911 Commander or HK USP in .40 S&W.  Right now, I'm seriously contemplating the HK45 compact, but honestly, it's not that much smaller than the fullsize.  I just want it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I do believe that the best concealed carry handgun is, in general terms, the largest pistol in caliber and physical size that you can shoot well and fast, and most importantly that you will wear religiously.  The gun has to fit your hand well, and you have to practice with whatever holster system you choose- a lot.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 22, 2011)

8'Duece said:


> View attachment 3516 Picked up the SA EMP chambered in .40 Smith yesterday at my Class III dealer. He allows me to do transfers when I purchase something off of Gunbroker for .$25
> 
> She is a sweet piece.



Once you wring her out, I'd be interested in your opinion.  I wouldn't mind an ankle-sized 1911.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jan 22, 2011)

I am pretty adaptable.   It really depends on a number of factors on what I carry.   Sometimes I consult the flakes in my cereal bowl.   I conceal carry when I hunt,  sort of a back up gun/coup de grace, that could be a .44 mag 8 3/8 inc barrel or a 6" .454 casul.    Shopping, anything from a .22 Baretta pocket pistol,,,,,,,,, to what ever depending on how I dress.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jan 23, 2011)

policemedic said:


> I guess I'm the odd guy here.  I typically conceal fullsize pistols.  I'm not the biggest guy around, and I usually walk around with a 1911 Government model or HK45.  If I'm flying somewhere, my travel pistol is a 1911 Commander or HK USP in .40 S&W.  Right now, I'm seriously contemplating the HK45 compact, but honestly, it's not that much smaller than the fullsize.  I just want it :cool:
> 
> I do believe that the best concealed carry handgun is, in general terms, the largest pistol in caliber and physical size that you can shoot well and fast, and most importantly that you will wear religiously.  The gun has to fit your hand well, and you have to practice with whatever holster system you choose- a lot.



I agree with your basic idea here; however, as many have mentioned the type of clothing ones forced to wear, activities one is engaged in, location and in the case LEO's, what the departments regulations require. One of the reasons I picked the Glock 27 & Glock 26 is that most LE agencies (To include my old one.) issue  the Glock 22.  (Other agencies use Glock 9MMs.) I like the idea of a smaller compact weapon easier to conceal that one can use the full sized issue mags (G-22/23 mags in G-27). A variety of holsters to fit the needs of what one is forcred to wear due to social events and/or weather is important as well.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 23, 2011)

Trip_Wire said:


> I agree with your basic idea here; however, as many have mentioned the type of clothing ones forced to wear, activities one is engaged in, location and in the case LEO's, what the departments regulations require. One of the reasons I picked the Glock 27 & Glock 26 is that most LE agencies (To include my old one.) issue  the Glock 22.  (Other agencies use Glock 9MMs.) I like the idea of a smaller compact weapon easier to conceal that one can use the full sized issue mags (G-22/23 mags in G-27). A variety of holsters to fit the needs of what one is forcred to wear due to social events and/or weather is important as well.



That's a solid premise, and I can't argue against it.  It also has the advantage (if you're in LE) of allowing you to shoot the PD's ammo instead of your own.  As we all know, it's much more fun to shoot someone else's ammo.  We issue (but aren't limited to) the S&W M&P40, and some of our guys have bought the compact model from our distributor for exactly the reasons you list, plus they're already familiar with the weapon and we give them free ammo.

Having been through a bunch of holsters, here's what I've come to rely on for concealment.  I have Raven Concealment Phantom (belt) holsters/mag pouches for the Government model and HKs.  They're very concealable and hold the pistol/mags close to the body.  If I'm in a situation where a covering garment isn't feasible and I must present a more formal appearance with a tucked in shirt, I'll use Comp-Tac CTAC tuckable holsters (they're great; the guns just disappear).  The Glock 27 BUG lives in a DeSantis ankle holster.  For some assignments, I've used the appendix carry method.


----------



## coastieaet (Apr 10, 2011)

Obviously everyone has their personal preferences... I have found that the Smith and Wesson M&P 40 conceals nicely.  I have both the full size and the compact and they conceal easily.  The great thing about these guns is that they tailor nicely to your hand.  With the changeable backstrap you have the ability to adjust the size of the grip to the size of your hand.  Also, with it being a .40, you have the ability to carry more rounds than a typical .45.  I know I appreciate the stopping power of the .40 over the 9mm.

So there it is... my opinion.  Take it or leave it!


----------



## upchuck (Apr 25, 2011)

1911 when clothing permits, otherwise I found my Taurus Millennium (.45ACP) is one of the easiest .45 cal weapons to conceal.  The 12rd mag is a perfect fir for my hands, and I only need to stock one type of ammo for my handguns.


----------



## JBS (Aug 23, 2012)

Holy crap, I just noticed this thread has over 149,000 views!


----------



## Dame (Aug 23, 2012)

JBS said:


> Holy crap, I just noticed this thread has over 149,000 views!


SS shows up a lot when you do research on all kinds of subjects. Plenty of intro threads start with, "I was doing research and ran across this site."


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 23, 2012)

JBS said:


> Holy crap, I just noticed this thread has over 149,000 views!


 
Half of them are probably BATF compiling dossiers on all you "potential domestic terrorists."


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 23, 2012)

anyone play with the Walther PPS 9mm?


----------



## AWP (Aug 23, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Half of them are probably BATF compiling dossiers on all you "potential domestic terrorists."


 
I think you mean "all of us potential domestic terrorists." Don't act like if we're gettin' our First Blood on that you're just sitting at the house and sipping tea, Comrade.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 23, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> I think you mean "all of us potential domestic terrorists." Don't act like if we're gettin' our First Blood on that you're just sitting at the house and sipping tea, Comrade.


 
I have no idea what you're talking about.  I am but a poor, disconnected student at a very liberal college in a very liberal and gun-hating state.


----------



## OK RJ (Aug 26, 2012)

I carry a Glock 17 during the winter months (easier to conceal with layers) and a SIG P250 Subcompact 9mm the rest of the time. I also put the P250 in a holster under my steering wheel whenever I am driving, in case I ever run into that "special criminal" that really wants to steal my truck. Oklahoma goes to the new 'Open Carry' option in November, so licensed CCW holders won't be required to conceal anymore or worry about "printing," as both will no longer be issues legally.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 6, 2012)

Totentanz said:


> I liked my glock 17. Tried the 26 and the 19, but found I preferred the heavier weight of the 17 for recoil control. Odd, I know, but the larger size and weight really didn't bother me while I was carrying it,


 
Yup, my Glock 17 is my favorite too.



Nasty said:


> My Glock 17, but if I have to go smaller I like my IAI .380 Back Up; I've had it for 20 years and have never had a problem with it.


 
Most of the time I can get by with casual dress, and simply not tucking the shirt in. Use a Safariland right side paddle rig that is perfect. Very concealable under a jacket, sports coat, even some suit coats. For a lower profile I use a .38 caliber Hopkins & Allen X.L. Double Action 5 shot revolver in a rig that my belt weaves through; absolutely undetectable, and very reliable. My "pocket" piece is a .32 caliber H & R Arms 5 shot revolver. I can carry this in a trouser pocket with no clue that it is there. Also reliable, and of nice weight that if thrown, it will hurt and leave a nasty scar too. The .32 caliber has a very smooth action, is reliable and accurate, both in rounds squeezed off, or using an overhand throwing form.


----------



## sfmike (Sep 7, 2012)

I was the 1st Monterey PD officer to start carrying the H&K P-7.  It holds 7 rounds (9mm) but is inherantly accurrate, and easy to coceal.  It doesn't have anything that interferes with clothing. 
To my mind, the H&K P7 is to pistols what the Thompson is to sub-machineguns, i.e. a whacking great chunk of ordnance steel, machined into a very high quality firearm.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 18, 2012)

JBS said:


> In your opinion, what is the best handgun *all-around* for daily concealed carry? I've done some searches on this topic, and of course answers always vary, but I especially respect the opinions of members here, and would like any advice or insight- especially if you've been happy with a particular model, or dissatisfied with another.
> 
> Basic criteria is (in order of importance)
> 
> ...


 
I don't fancy myself a pistolero. I carry a 1991A1 .45 Automatic Colt Pistol. I've always carried a 1911 style, for about 36 years. It may not be the most reliable, accurate, concealable, high cap or anything else. However, I'm very familiar with it, I can't count the rounds I've put down range with it and, well, this old dog is not into learning anything new any more. I think if I was ever called upon to engage with a pistol, I'd rather have familiarity, muscle memory and second nature than anything else. (Think of Major Payne hanging upside down, blind folded, field stripping and reassembling.)


----------



## OK RJ (Sep 18, 2012)

^Brother, I would pay to see that!


----------

